# Star of the WLG



## lucy123 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well Ladies and Gentlemen, we have our first star of the WLG which is Margb who has now reached the goal she is comfortable with.

Margb you have been an inspiration to the group - and definitely have nailed it since christmas.

I believe you are our first member to hit your desired target - so that makes you extra special.

Please stick around each week to mantain all your hard work and to continue helping the rest of us on the way to the same outcome!

CONGRATULATIONS MARGB!!!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes indeed - well done Marg!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 27, 2011)

Yey, well done you - bet you are really chuffedy


----------



## Steff (Feb 27, 2011)

Marg Very Well Done Xxx


----------



## Annimay (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done Marg, you are indeed a star.


----------



## MargB (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow!  Thank you but I feel a bit of a fraud.  I haven't reached my real target but just stepping back to stop people commenting that I am losing too much.  I think the change is just too much for some people.  Amazingly, other people have hardly noticed.

But I appreciate the congratulations!!  Thanks again.


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 27, 2011)

Absolutely not a fraud at all Marg. I have come to realise that the perfect weight isn;t what the charts say its a healthy weight you are happy with - and getting those size 12 jeans says it all really!! I think you have made the right decision.


----------



## cazscot (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done Marg, you should be very proud of yourself and how far you have come, you are most definately not a fraud!  xxx


----------



## AJLang (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done Marg, that's absolutely brilliant


----------



## bev (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi MargB,

Well done.Bev


----------



## alisonz (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done Marg, makes me want to work that little bit harder but I have a long way to go yet. Keep in touch with us ok xxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well done MargB................hope few more of us will reach size 12 jeans. Actually size 14 jeans would even do


----------



## Jennywren (Feb 28, 2011)

Well done Marg


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 28, 2011)

well done MargB, you will certainly motivate me to not give up with my journey to weight loss


----------

